# Accidentally Left Halfway Through Scheduled Shift



## crewcabangr (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi everyone,
Today I worked 4 am to about 8:30 am and then instead of clocking out for my lunch, I clocked out and went home. I am absolutely TERRIFIED I will lose my job. I am not sure if anyone would notice (I usually go unnoticed and I don’t think my TL would necessarily question not being able to find me), but if she had noticed that I left early, what would happen? I work OPUs but sometimes I do other things like push, and lately OPUs have not been busy and so I do not think my absence would be noticed. Should I call HR right now and tell them? Would my TL call me? Will I be fired, and how would I know? I have the next two days off of work. I made such a huge mistake and I am just so scared that I will get in trouble. Any advice is appreciated, because I don’t necessarily want to tell my TL I left early if she did not notice. Should I call the store?


----------



## qmosqueen (Feb 22, 2021)

It’s considered job abandonment. Confess the next time you work.


----------



## crewcabangr (Feb 22, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> It’s considered job abandonment. Confess the next time you work.


I understand. I am wondering if it is necessary to call the store today and ask to speak with someone and let them know. I also am worried I will show up to my next shift and be fired on the spot.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 22, 2021)

You will not be fired for 1 early leave. I would just say something when you go in.


----------



## crewcabangr (Feb 22, 2021)

Do you think it would be a good idea to call the store today and ask to speak to HR and let them know what happened? And possibly call the store and ask to speak to my TL tomorrow when she is in? I am really worried about being in trouble or losing my job. I feel horrible.


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 22, 2021)

First off, your TL knows. Even if you don't think your TL is paying attention, there is an OPU TM tasked with keeping track of where everyone is. She undoubtedly noticed your absence and notified the TL. As the TM who performs that role at my store, I assure you someone knows when you were supposed to start work, finish work and pretty much everything that you did in between those two times.

Even if your store doesn't do that, an early clock out will get flagged and appear on a report for HR. They'll know that way too.

But, don't worry. You're not going to get jammed up for one attendance mistake. You're just going to get a talking to about not doing it again. Admit to the mistake and apologize for it. Not a big deal.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 22, 2021)

Admit you screwed up, no drama and there is, they know it, it's not their first rodeo.  If there was a valid reason for leaving early you should have gone to your ETL, or TL and said so.  No bullshitting, be truthful and honest.  Not being so will bite you on the ass.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 22, 2021)

OK I have to ask, how did you accidently leave early? Did you believe your shift was over? Or is it that you were having a bad day and were like "screw this, I'm outta here"?


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 22, 2021)

OP:  How old are you?


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Feb 22, 2021)

Just tell them you're doing your part to save payroll.


----------



## JiJi (Feb 22, 2021)

You won't be fired for it, but you will get a talking to. Also, please don't make that decision yourself. Next time, find your TL and ask first.
OPU may not be busy, but it can absolutely explode on the drop of a dime. And yes- we notice everyone's absences, even if you think we don't.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 22, 2021)

Spot will talk to you.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 22, 2021)

You will be fined $2,500.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Feb 22, 2021)

Do you have a head injury? That's a heck of an oopsie, lol. 

I once clocked out for my 15. I was fined $2,500.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 23, 2021)

I forgot punches too, our original HRTM @ TSC always fixed them for the Old Captain.  She was the best!


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Feb 23, 2021)

crewcabangr said:


> Hi everyone,
> Today I worked 4 am to about 8:30 am and then instead of clocking out for my lunch, I clocked out and went home. I am absolutely TERRIFIED I will lose my job. I am not sure if anyone would notice (I usually go unnoticed and I don’t think my TL would necessarily question not being able to find me), but if she had noticed that I left early, what would happen? I work OPUs but sometimes I do other things like push, and lately OPUs have not been busy and so I do not think my absence would be noticed. Should I call HR right now and tell them? Would my TL call me? Will I be fired, and how would I know? I have the next two days off of work. I made such a huge mistake and I am just so scared that I will get in trouble. Any advice is appreciated, because I don’t necessarily want to tell my TL I left early if she did not notice. Should I call the store?


What? This is under the same category as "I accidentally slept with my brother-in-law." It was a decision. Own it.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 23, 2021)

You will bear the wrath of pushing 3 pallets of lipstick and nail polish, do it fast do it right and when you're finished push 3 pallets of Fresh Step.  No reason on earth this all can't be done in a 4 hr shift.  You will not take a 15.


----------



## Panda13 (Feb 23, 2021)

Nay, just say helping with cutting hours to use less payroll.


----------

